# Fat kids!



## Henrietta23 (May 29, 2010)

We are getting two kids from our vet. They are Oberhasli/Saanen crosses, a doeling and wether twins. They are ready now but we got behind getting our fence and shelter ready. We're very close so we set a pick up date of next Saturday morning. 
DH picked up several bales of hay this morning which I have tucked away in the garden shed. He is working away at the fence as I was 'til I came in for a drink of water and to check emails.  and make a grocery list and have a snack....
We still need to build a dividing wall in our large coop which I need to start calling the barn. He needs to make a door on that side of the barn too, as well as make a gate for the fence. 
We plan to milk the doe eventually and hope to train the wether to packs and a cart. 
I have summers off from school as does our DS (8). After we bring them  home we will have 7.5 days of school left.  Summer will be lots of time in the backyard, gardening, watching the chickens, ducks and goats as well as the dogs. 
:bun wish there was a dancing goat!
Oh, we haven't named them yet. The vet's daughter named the wether Thomas and the doeling White Chocolate. They do look more Saanen like than their Oberhasli mama. I kind of like Thomas. I thought maybe Daisy for the little girl. I have only met them once and they did not stand still much. Hard to get a feel for personality when their hoping around. Well, I suppose that IS their personality!! 
Can't wait to post pictures next weekend!
We're also going to MA tomorrow to meet some Nubian does that are for sale, recommended by Freemotion. OH and we get to meet FREE too!!!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 29, 2010)

It sounds like to me you are going to have a wonderful summer with your animals and the rest of your family.

I bet the weather in Ct. is beautiful in the summer....

We're hot and humid here in Oklahoma... Lots of horseflys and other assorted demon bugs.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (May 29, 2010)

Sounds great! We can only do what we can do. Projects always take longer than expected but at least you will be picking them up soon. You will love having the goats.


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 29, 2010)

Eh, we do have some beautiful days in CT but we do get heat and humidity too. Especially humidity. And bugs. Lots of mosquitos and horse flies here too. I've been to southern Ohio in the summer though so I try not to complain too much! Our backyard is very shady and our deck has a nice big awning over most of it. We do pretty well. Cook on the grill rather than turn on the stove, keep the shades drawn in the heat of the day and it stays pretty cool inside the house. 
That's my little doeling in my avatar. Does she look like a Daisy? She needs a better name than White Chocolate....


----------



## ksalvagno (May 29, 2010)

Sure, she could be a Daisy. When you get them home and see them in action, then you may want to change their names again! Like stinker and stinkette.   I have been amazed at what my goats have gotten into. Luckily nothing really bad but they do make me laugh.


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 29, 2010)

I can't wait. Well, I can wait to see what they get into but.. oh you know what I mean.
Friends are being so helpful when it comes to names. Heidi, Gretl, I got a slew of Sound of Music suggestions, even though the von Trapp family was Austrian not Swiss. One suggested Marlene and Dietrich.


----------



## freemotion (May 29, 2010)

Daisy is a sweet name.  When I was a kid, all our goats were named after flowers....Buttercup, Clover, Rose, Heather and Honey...well, Honey was not a flower, but closely related...

I get to meet Henrietta23!!!


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 30, 2010)

I'm not sure what I'm more excited over, the goats, Free, or the kombucha scoby and kefir grains she's bringing me! 
I've named almost all my chickens and ducks over the years, except for 5 of the 6 most recent. They've been here a year and I just don't care to name them anymore. That has more to do with the fact that we have 19 birds now than anything else. Three of those were not supposed to mine. We had an order mix up. I thought I'd be giving them back. The others are buff orpingtons that I can no longer tell apart.... 

See you in a while Free!
 (that's from DS)


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 30, 2010)

We went to meet the sweetest Nubians. We're making a decision on which we want and emailing the owner tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 30, 2010)

Congratulations! I bet you are excited!


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 30, 2010)

These are the three does available:






We like the darker two. Decisions, decisions.... getting both is not an option unfortunately!


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 30, 2010)

Not sure about where you are, but here I see spotted kids sell faster and for more $. If it were me I'd have to consider that. Especially seeing the father of our buckling -- he was a gorgeous spotted buck from a good milking line. Our buckling is not the same color buthas spots, so I'd have to try it if it were me. Of course, color is probably the least truly important factor in dairy goats lol. 



hopefully you will get good informed input from someone who is knowledgeable about dairy goats. I'd really love a critique of mine from someone who has a good eye and experience.


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 30, 2010)

Lil-patch-of-heaven said:
			
		

> Not sure about where you are, but here I see spotted kids sell faster and for more $. If it were me I'd have to consider that. Especially seeing the father of our buckling -- he was a gorgeous spotted buck from a good milking line. Our buckling is not the same color buthas spots, so I'd have to try it if it were me. Of course, color is probably the least truly important factor in dairy goats lol.


We met the kids of each. Each kidded a single. Stella's did not have spots but was stunning. All the kids were cute. The buck was a Nigi.




			
				Lil-patch-of-heaven said:
			
		

> hopefully you will get good informed input from someone who is knowledgeable about dairy goats. I'd really love a critique of mine from someone who has a good eye and experience.


 Freemotion met us there. We had that angle covered!


----------



## freemotion (May 30, 2010)

Henrietta23 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what I'm more excited over, the goats, Free, or the kombucha scoby and kefir grains she's bringing me!


And I forgot the scoby, which was sitting on the counter so I wouldn't forget!!!  We were having a pig housing emergency (long story) and I completely forgot as I ran out the door.  I didn't think of it until I was on the road for almost an hour and my mind quieted down a bit.  The....(smacks forehead with rolling eyes) CARP!  Forgot the scoby and the kefir!!!!


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 30, 2010)

's okay! I'm too excited for goats too worry about scobies! Besides, it's an excuse to get together again!! 
So are you pig-ready??? You know I'm going to be living in my computer chair looking for updates and pictures!!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 30, 2010)

That spotted one is adorable. The flashier the better for quick sales.


----------



## chels24 (May 30, 2010)

I have noticed that in my area the more colorful ones always sell the fastest, especially with nubians. They come in so many colors people don't usually want the "plain" ones.


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 31, 2010)

Free pointed that out too. In  the long run the extra money up front would be recouped. We're still going to try for Donki because she's a second freshener rather than first but if it doesn't work out we'll get Stella.


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 31, 2010)

I know, I know, we're not quite ready yet anyway, but I hate waiting. I'm waiting to hear back from the Nubian guy to see if we can purchase the one we really want or not and when he wants us to come get her. sigh.................................   
We lost one of those unnamed Buff Orpingtons last night.   Now I feel guilty....


----------



## glenolam (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm just starting to chime in here (was off for the beautiful weekend) but had to say that black spotted one is GEORGEOUS!!!  Match her up with another spotted buck and WOW.  You would have nice kids!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 1, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I'm just starting to chime in here (was off for the beautiful weekend) but had to say that black spotted one is GEORGEOUS!!!  Match her up with another spotted buck and WOW.  You would have nice kids!


I know, it took a lot of thought to choose the other one. I wish I could afford both. If I don't buy the spotted would you be interested? He's not far from you!! 
We haven't heard from him yet if we can buy the Donki anyway, so who knows what is going to happen, aside from me going nuts waiting.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am hoping to get the Saanen/Oberhasli kids Friday night or early Saturday morning and then get our Nubian Saturday afternoon. We are going to get Donki, the darker one. I know that the spotted one is beautiful and will have beautiful babies. I just really had to make the choice based on which would be the best first time milk goat for me. I wish like anything I could buy them both!!! 
I can't believe I'm going to have goats in 3 days!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 1, 2010)

Congratulations! It is exciting to bring them home.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! It's going to be a little tricky getting them all here with baseball and church obligations but that' about to become my life so I might as well get used to it. 
I think I'm going to call the little ones Saanerhaslis. It's a little shorter than spelling out both breeds.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay, I've confirmed pick up of the Saanerhaslis for Friday at 6:30pm. aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!  
Still waiting to hear when we can get our Nubian.


----------



## Mea (Jun 2, 2010)

Dn't suppose You are counting the hours yet ???      


   Or are a bit excited ???


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> Dn't suppose You are counting the hours yet ???
> 
> 
> Or are a bit excited ???


Nah, not at all!   
Just waiting for phone calls to firm up pick up times. 
The interior wall is done. The door is framed and almost ready to be hung. DH will create the exterior door tomorrow afternoon. Other than watching them to see what we missed we'll be as ready as can be. We'll finish some details Saturday and Sunday after they're all home. :bun


----------



## freemotion (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, you sound stressed!  By the time they arrive, you will really be ready for some goat therapy!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 3, 2010)

Henrietta23 said:
			
		

> Thanks! It's going to be a little tricky getting them all here with baseball and church obligations but that' about to become my life so I might as well get used to it.
> I think I'm going to call the little ones Saanerhaslis. It's a little shorter than spelling out both breeds.


You can call them Sobers.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 3, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Henrietta23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it! It's definitely shorter and they'd better be! They're under age!!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 3, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Wow, you sound stressed!  By the time they arrive, you will really be ready for some goat therapy!!


It's just dealing with Paul's communication style.... I don't do well with last minute plans. I understand his situation. That doesn't mean I like this waiting to hear. He was the one who said he needed to get them off the farm asap but then he doesn't get back to me for two days. I do understand it's out of his control to some extent, but, he has two phone #s for me plus my email...... 
I'm just frustrated and head over heals in love with Donki!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 3, 2010)

Henrietta23 said:
			
		

> I know, it took a lot of thought to choose the other one. I wish I could afford both. If I don't buy the spotted would you be interested? He's not far from you!!


I have 5 right now and I'm going nuts!  BUUUTTTTT, how much are we talking???? 

Maybe my DH wouldn't really notice????


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 4, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Henrietta23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, she is quite spectacular... when we arrived at the farm the first thing I noticed was her spots glowing in the sunlight. Seriously!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 4, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> Dn't suppose You are counting the hours yet ???
> 
> 
> Or are a bit excited ???


I will be leaving my house to get them in 3 hours.  :bun


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 4, 2010)

At this point we are calling them Thomas and Daisy. I think I need to take their nylon collars off? They're a little tight and I worry they'll get hung up in the trees. 
The goats are very quiet and calm so far. They were raised with dogs so they didn't get too upset when ours, who have never seen a goat in their lives, barked at them they were fine. They're eating maple leaves and some hay. 
DH is finishing some work on their door. I'm still not calm, I keep checking on them. Everyone here (humans) is complaining that they're hungry. Guess I'd better cook!


----------



## parjackson (Jun 4, 2010)

Beautiful kids!  Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just talked to Donki's owner. I'm picking her up at 2:00 tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mea (Jun 4, 2010)

YAY !!!!!   Welcome to the demented world of goaties !   I mean the Wonderful world of having goats !!!


    


:bun   :bun      :bun   :bun


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh they are so pretty!!!!!!
Congrats......... and welcome to the crazy world of goat keeping!

Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 4, 2010)

I've already got Facebook friends telling me I'm nuts, goats are evil, I'll never be able to keep them contained, etc.    Just can't let me enjoy them.  
That's why I'm sharing here!


----------



## jlbpooh (Jun 4, 2010)

I really don't like solid white goats, but those two look awesome. I may have just changed my mind about white goats, LOL.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 4, 2010)

jlbpooh said:
			
		

> I really don't like solid white goats, but those two look awesome. I may have just changed my mind about white goats, LOL.


Not my favorite either but these two are not as white as they look. They're a very light honey color when you get close. I'll try to get better pictures tomorrow. Since mom was an Oberhasli they have some color. Dad was a Saanen.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, and that critter in the background of my last picture only looks like a black goat. It is our dog Kobi who is trying to figure this all out! The Golden just wants to play but he's still too much puppy. We kept him away from their pen. The pug didn't even notice them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 4, 2010)

They are darling! Congratulations!

It is up to you if you want to take the collars off but I probably would.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 4, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> They are darling! Congratulations!
> 
> It is up to you if you want to take the collars off but I probably would.


I'm going to tomorrow. They make me nervous. They are different enough that I can tell them apart without getting too personal


----------



## freemotion (Jun 4, 2010)

Henrietta23 said:
			
		

> I've already got Facebook friends telling me I'm nuts, goats are evil, I'll never be able to keep them contained, etc.    Just can't let me enjoy them.
> That's why I'm sharing here!


Yeah, but when they do escape, they are usually worth their weight in gold in the stories you can then tell for years to come.  Like the time my rescued Saanen (died some years ago, that is why you haven't seen a pic) escaped and ended up in my neighbor's kitchen, unbeknownst to me, looking for snacks....


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 5, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Henrietta23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh goodie! So far the neighbors think they're cute. That could end that real quick! I don't think they'd get far over there. THeir newfie is HUGE. Sweet but huge!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 5, 2010)

Now the fun REALLY starts!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 5, 2010)

She's here!!! My dad, DS and I went up to get her this afternoon. She was an angel on the ride home. I had the a/c cranked in my old Volvo wagon. It is a steamy day. It rained early this morning and then the sun came out. She walked down to the pen reluctantly until she realized there were other goats down there. Then she went to check them out. They sniffed, she wagged her head, they backed off and now they all seem to be doing fine together. 
I'm going to have to trim her nails right away. They're not horrible, but they need to be done. And I have to milk her tonight. She was milked late morning so I should be good and half asleep by the time I try. I am as ready as I can be...
They are all being quite vocal out there. They're only quiet when DS is in there visiting.
Here she is finishing off a maple branch:


----------



## Mea (Jun 5, 2010)

Now we have You completely in our power !!!   Resistance is futile !  bwahhh haaaaa.   


  so glad for You !!      Your excitement has been most contageous !  Thanks for sharing !



  ( how did the milking go ???)


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 5, 2010)

The milking went....
We don't have a stand yet. DH tried to hold her. Finally he figured out what I needed him to do. She did not like having her udder washed at all and decided I was evil at that point. She finally settled in and I got 2 cups. Nothing more was coming out so I hope I got it all. I dipped her and she got as far from me as she could! I was told she was milked late this morning so I think the amount I got probably makes sense. I strained it and popped in the fridge. 
I think DH is staying home from church and building me a milk stand. He is hoping that he does not have to get up at 5 with me Monday morning to milk her. Ha!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 5, 2010)

Congratulations on getting all your goats home. How exciting! You will love the fresh milk!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 5, 2010)

Great picture!  From what I saw of your ds, no maple tree will be safe for a hundred yards!  He will have them all stripped and you will have three fat and happy goats, along with a very low feed bill!!!!


----------



## Mea (Jun 6, 2010)

Henrietta23 said:
			
		

> The milking went....
> . She finally settled in and I got 2 cups. Nothing more was coming out


Do not be too surprised or worried if she does drop in production.   Most milking does do drop when moved.   ( or the wind changes direction...or the moon is in the wrong house...or  the birds fly north instead of south... or anything else they can think about....)   Quite often they will come back up.  Consistancy of routine and sometimes upping their grain ration a bit will help.    Do try gently bumping Up on her udder when it feels as tho nothing more is there....sometimes that stimulates them into thinking that "a nursing kid needs a bit more milk".


   Good luck.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> Henrietta23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't bump her last night but I came in and reread everything I could find. I did bump her this morning and got a little more. Unfortunately she also spilled about 3 cups on me. I think I would have gotten about 5 cups total this morning. DH is building the milk stand which should help keep her still. I hope. I'm not totally discouraged yet!


----------



## Mea (Jun 6, 2010)

Henrietta23 said:
			
		

> I didn't bump her last night but I came in and reread everything I could find. I did bump her this morning and got a little more. Unfortunately she also spilled about 3 cups on me. I think I would have gotten about 5 cups total this morning. DH is building the milk stand which should help keep her still. I hope. I'm not totally discouraged yet!


5 cups = approx. 2  1/2 lbs.  Not bad at all for a doe recently moved !!       It should certainly help with a milk stand !!  To calm her...and save Your back !    It takes time for both of You to settle into a routine.... but it Will come !


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement! The stand is done!!  Hopefully the next milking will go a little more smoothly!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Much better on the stand. She still moved her feet around some but I got all but a squirt or two into the pail. She had no interest in her grains. DH stood with her and that helped calm her. I can't imagine ever doing this by myself. He kept her from backing out of the stanchion. She almost stepped in the bucket a few times but I was quicker.
I got just over 3 cups of milk. 
I did catch both kids sniffing her teats this morning but she was having none of that and bumped them both away.  Her own kid was placed with another doe  by her former owner. She is used to being machine milked which I'm sure could be part of the problem. I'm certainly not as smooth a milker as a machine!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 6, 2010)

She is used to a milking stand, so it should help.  She is also used to a milking machine for most of the process, so she will need to get used to it.  Persevere!  Give her some nice veggie scraps, too.  Probios for her tummy will help, too.

Remember, you are the boss goat!  With love....


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 6, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> She is used to a milking stand, so it should help.  She is also used to a milking machine for most of the process, so she will need to get used to it.  Persevere!  Give her some nice veggie scraps, too.  Probios for her tummy will help, too.
> 
> Remember, you are the boss goat!  With love....


: ) I put whey into her grains. I wonder if that's why she turned up her nose? I'll bring veggie scraps tomorrow. 
I can say my back is much happier milking with the stand. It's like the Storey's Guide people designed it just for us! Gotta figure out how to keep her from pulling her head back out if I'm going to milk alone ever. We're getting there. I have two beautiful jars of milk.


----------



## Mea (Jun 6, 2010)

Henrietta23 said:
			
		

> He kept her from backing out of the stanchion. !


When DH built our stand he also used Story's plans.  With his own additions...

     at the top of the stanchion part he has a board across Both the front and back of the uprights.   The uprights are bolted at the bottom. One of the upright stanchion pieces is bolted at the top thru the cross board. and does Not slide back and forth.  The other upright does slide at the top.            When open it looks sort of like a V.  When closed it looks like    ll   

  He made a little block to keep the sliding stanchion...from sliding open, but a piece of bail rope could fasten the loose one to the stationary one.

   Ja, my back really appreciates the milk stand !!!

  (this is when i really wish i had a faster connection, so i could post a picture !!!  dial-up kinda bites sometimes !!!)


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> Henrietta23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm, a picture would be nice! DH has some ideas that he's going to try.
I just tucked them all in. As it got to be dusk the kids started kicking up their heals. We had a great time watching them hop around on the rocks and butt heads while playing. Then they stood on one rock together and rubbed faces. It was too cute.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations on everything working out well!

The milking will get easier, but luckily you have a doe who's good for you already (for the most part!).

Have fun!!!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 7, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Congratulations on everything working out well!
> 
> The milking will get easier, but luckily you have a doe who's good for you already (for the most part!).
> 
> Have fun!!!


Thanks! Even better this morning. 4 cups and no spills and that was with me half asleep. I even made it into work early!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 7, 2010)

You have WAY more ambition than I do if you were up milking at 5 and still at work - early too!  I'm milking 1x day because I can't possibly do it all....I tried it and I was so miserable it was rediculous.

But - you've only got a few days left until you're off for the summer, right?  Guess a few days won't kill you!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 7, 2010)

That's a big part of it. I needed to get Donki NOW rather than wait and risk her not being for sale any longer. Only 7 more days of school after today. That helps. : )


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 7, 2010)

DH narrowed the opening in the stanchion which helped a lot. She can still bend her head around and nip my shoulder. She's not being aggressive, then again she's not being unaggressive. Let's just say I don't like it!
She is also butting the kids out of the grain so I'm having to figure out ways to feed them separately. Donki will NOT eat when she's on the milking stand. At least she hasn't. Tonight she acted like she hadn't seen grain in a month and gobbled it up. Looks like her appetite is improving. BUT she wouldn't let the little ones have any. So the plan for tomorrow is to have some for them outside while she is inside being milked. If she chooses not to eat hers while she's on the milking stand she can eat later if the kids don't get it first I suppose. 
I got another 3.75 cups tonight. That's over 7 cups for the day! Looks like I'll be making mozzarella soon.


----------



## goatlady81 (Jun 8, 2010)

wow makes me wish i had a milking goat! How much different does it taste compaired to reg milk? I have never tried goats milk before. what did you use to strain it? What do you keep it in?


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am using a coffee filter like Freemotion mentions here:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3430
There are other ideas on that thread as well. 
I don't notice much taste difference from the raw goat milk and the raw cow milk I was buying. I have always been a milk LOVER. I don't know if that makes a difference. It is maybe a little sweeter? 
I am currently keeping it in quart canning jars. I do have a few half gallon glass milk bottles from the co-op from the last time I bought raw milk. They have a $4 deposit on them. I'm seriously considering not returning one and using it for the goat milk. I can have that for drinking and then keep other milk in the jars for yogurt and cheese etc. 
We fed grain separately this morning and had no problems. Donki gave me just over 4 cups : )


----------



## goatlady81 (Jun 8, 2010)

Henrietta23 said:
			
		

> I am using a coffee filter like Freemotion mentions here:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3430
> There are other ideas on that thread as well.
> I don't notice much taste difference from the raw goat milk and the raw cow milk I was buying. I have always been a milk LOVER. I don't know if that makes a difference. It is maybe a little sweeter?
> ...


How long does it usually take you to milk her?


----------



## freemotion (Jun 8, 2010)

H23, I would happily pay you the deposit for any bottles you are thinking of returning!!  The square milk bottles fit in the fridge better than my round gallon jars, and I only have one.  They also fit in the door!

GL81, actual milking time for a well-behaved goat with large teats, giving 2-3 quarts per milking, takes me less time than the average song on the radio!  So maybe three minutes?

For my first-freshener, also very well-behaved (ok, she is absolutely perfect, right from day one!  Gotta give her her props!) it takes until my hands ache and I can't manage one more squeeze with my index finger and thumb on those teensy teats.  Maybe 10-12 agonizing minutes.  Ouch.  I get 16 ounces most days, and got 24 ounces two times.  Good thing I don't need to milk her out, as she is still nursing her six-week-old doeling and will for some weeks. I hope.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 8, 2010)

I found some glass containers at Walmart that I love!  They're in the dish section, and they're class.  They're rectangular, so they'd fit sideways in the door.  They're almost like this one  (which I love, but they didn't have) but they're doubly wide.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 8, 2010)

It takes me a bit longer than that, but less than 10 minutes for the actual milking part. I haven't actually timed it. I am still milking one handed. She moves around and I like to have a hand on the bucket to save it if she steps near it!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Update on the bottles for Free-we had 4, only 2 had caps. DH returned the 2 without caps before I could tell him not to. I still have the two with caps. They're full at the moment. 
I can bring one when we get together at WF in West Hartford!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 12, 2010)

Ooooo!  But feel free to change your mind....You are not getting much milk yet, but you may want them for storage yourself.  If not....yeah, I'll take one!

When school gets out, we'll set up a time to meet!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sounds awesome! And what a trade! Glass milk bottle for scoby!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay, these kids of mine (born 4/7/10) are turning into porkers!!! They are just plain fat. They do not have pasture but have access to hay 24/7, second cut timothy from last year. They get a small handful of grain and alfalfa pellets when I milk the big goat twice a day. They get maple branches that we cut for them. I'll cut up a small apple and give the three goats pieces by hand every other day or so. DS will occasionally bring them 4 or 5 raisins each which they love! I don't know where I could cut back.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 28, 2010)

For the kids maybe you should just cut off the grain all together?

Is your doe still kicking a little when you milk her?  I have to use hobbles on Eloise every day - other wise it takes me so long to milk her because I can only do it with one hand as I have to hold the pail so she doesn't kick it away.  She scarfs down her grain so fast I barely have enough time to make sure I have the last drop before she let's me know SHE's done!  But the hobbles help me out so much because she can't raise her back legs at all.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well though - especially with this humidity! :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 28, 2010)

If all they are getting is a small handful of grain, then they probably aren't getting fat on grain. Do they have enough room to run around and exercise? With you milking the doe, you certainly don't want to cut anything out for her. Obviously you have very good nutritional hay.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 28, 2010)

It could be an exercise issue. Their pen is small. Time to add some more stuff I think!
Donki, the milking Nubian is a perfect angel these days when I milk. I make sure she's got enough alfalfa to last her through the entire process. Sometimes she'll take her head out of the dish and rest it on my shoulder when I'm still milking. Too cute! We haven't had any issues since that first week. I get almost exactly a quart at each of two daily milkings and I've made some great yogurt, cheese and buttermilk with it. We're drinking it exclusively! 
Thanks for the advice. I'll get those little piggies moving around more. Not in the humidity and heat though.  It's nasty out there today!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 28, 2010)

Take 'em for a swim!    Works great with my dogs!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 29, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Take 'em for a swim!    Works great with my dogs!


Hmmmm, getting 3 goats on leashes, stuffing them in a Volvo wagon, unloading them at a lake somewhere, chasing them here and there throughout the process. Who exactly is supposed to get the workout here?
I had DS play with them this morning. They like to play tag with him. They chase him across the bolders and see saw. I cut their grain and treats. I swear Daisy is thinner already. She and Donki have bonded and rub heads together a lot. Donki tried with Thomas but his horn regrowth thingy got knocked good the other day and bled everywhere. It seems to still be hurting him. He yelps when they try to rub heads with him and runs away. Poor baby.


----------

